# Yellow Mold growing side of my foundation



## Harry_Tx (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, i noticed something interesting growing in a small section on the side of my foundation, in my patio. It is a four year old house in Houston, Texas. 
Please see attached Picture. This nasty stuff is yellow, and quite hard. 

It showed up about 4 months back in the same location, and the only way i got rid of it was pouring Bleach over it ( you can see the black in the center )  Now it has come back..

the only thing i can suspect is moisture retaining after I water my plants that are in the patio. 

Any suggestions, on what this is, and is it dangerous. What are the remedies to get rid of it/ prevent it.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Sep 6, 2010)

What mold looks like, what harmless mold looks like, stuff that is not mold: How to recognize Stuff that is Not Mold or Harmless Mold but may be mistaken for Toxic Mold - save your money

Should help you out a bit; I believe that goes over yellow mold and non-mold.


----------

